

How to lose $6,537 and create a product nobody wants - brentchow
http://www.ryrob.com/how-to-not-lose-6537-and-create-a-product-nobody-wants/

======
refulgentis
Why out an NFL player buying your equipment to facilitate illegal activity
directly prohibited by his profession's collective bargaining agreement?

~~~
error54
It may not be for illegal activity but showing a specific customers purchases
for the sake of a blog post is a terrible business practice. I'd never buy
anything from this person.

~~~
karlgrz
Totally agree. I just don't think buying this product automatically correlates
to illegal activity. It's not a bong or a pipe. It's a plastic box.

------
pavel_lishin
> _I shipped a sample to each of those 2 factories, but never heard back from
> them (never do this)._

I wish he'd gone into more detail about why this should not be done.

~~~
theryanrobinson
Hey Pavel! I updated the post with a more in-depth explanation, you can check
out the details right below that paragraph in the post.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Thanks!

